
One year later: Can Android 7.0 Nougat save the Pixel C? - xwvvvvwx
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/one-year-later-can-android-7-0-nougat-save-the-pixel-c/
======
Zigurd
Not without a price cut, as well

